# Hiya Whens everyones due date?



## Mandy18

I'm 18 and due on the 20th May so 8 weeks 3 days pregnant


----------



## goldlion

I'm 19 and due April 13th. Woohoo!


----------



## staceymy

hi. i am 20 and due on 4th january 2008. we are having a little girl!


----------



## mamii2be18

im 18 and my babygirl is due MARCH 7th!2008 =] 

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev066pp___.png
https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t107/sassyj88/duemar01.gif
https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff246/LilAK1987/itsagirl.gif
https://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x213/gorgeous1987_11/thMOMMYSLILPRINCESS.jpg


----------



## LilysMummy

Im 19 and due 17th Jan with my first :D how scary 12 weeks left.


----------



## YummyMummy

hello 
im 18 and im due on 23rd june 2008 xx


----------



## mamma2b

hi am 21 and due in march with my first baby


----------



## xCherylx

Mandy18 said:


> I'm 18 and due on the 20th May so 8 weeks 3 days pregnant

WOW! Im 18 and due 20th May...Weird hehe :blush:


----------



## hannah_1993

Hi im 13 and due on the 26th December and i cant wait


----------



## Serene123

18 due on 25th May :)


----------



## carolinecourt

30th june roughly..im 7 weeks 2 days


----------



## **ALRE&amp;Bump&lt;3

hiia hun, how old r u?
my due date is 15th may 08


----------



## Amy-Lea

Im 17 and due on April 16th 2008!


----------



## **ALRE&amp;Bump&lt;3

ahh kewl month after me :)


----------



## **ALRE&amp;Bump&lt;3

am due 2nd may now hehe


----------



## katrinadoodle

December 23rd... getting cloooooooose :]


----------



## **ALRE&amp;Bump&lt;3

ooh hun urs is well close =]
am gettin excited, but got ages yet lol


----------



## xCherylx

Same here, it feels like it's going to last forever lol! It's already dragging..let alone the last month or even week :O


----------



## lisa

im 19, due may 9th


----------



## horrorheart13

I'm 23, due June 4th 2008


----------



## NzMummy

Im 22 due 15th June 2008


----------



## kerry 20

hi im 20 due march 16th with a boy


----------



## xKimx

Heyyyy =D Am 17 .. This is my 1st Pregnancy and Due the 5th of Mayyy .


----------



## princess_t

due august the 8th


----------



## Leannex

hey

im 18 due 27th december07


----------



## Tam

Hi hun :hi:

I am not pregnant, but just wanted to congratulate you on yours!

Wishing you a very healthy and happy one! x


----------



## holly

Due 17th of July with my first :hugs:


----------



## GAURDIANANGEL

Hey guys.
I am 15 and im due on june 27th.


----------



## YummyMummy2be

Hiya, im 17 nd pregnant with our 1st :D
Due on the 21st of jan.. so not too long now
x x x


----------



## mommy2raven

I'm 18 and due on 24th of April 2008 xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

23 and due 8th Feb 2008


----------



## Sarah_16x

im 16 due 21st june 08


----------



## gillyxox

im 20 and due april 19th! first baby, and a day before my birthday! oh and ITS A GIRL


----------



## mBLACK

Hi, I'm 15 and pregnant with my first !! I'm due last week of July, but they didn't give me a set date yet .:blush:


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Am 16 an due the 17th July :baby:


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

` Hi, I'm 15 and pregnant with my first !! I'm due last week of July, but they didn't give me a set date yet .`

Were about are you from ? :hi:


----------



## lilmumma

hey, sorry to invade, keep going, but i added a post too on just dates so you can see at a glance which person is due when, also if you wanted to update in here if you know the sex, i can add it. Congrats to all mummies and mummies to be :)


----------



## PreggoPryncss

I will be 26 Jan19th and we are due may 8th with a little Girl


----------



## lilmumma

added :)


----------



## Leannex

eee im due today lol


----------



## xarlenex

Leannex said:


> eee im due today lol

Im due 14th feb, wee valentines baby :)

No signs of the baba coming then...?


----------



## lilmumma

Kabe was due the 15th :'(


----------



## xxleannexx

amy-lea..x said:


> Im 17 and due on April 16th 2008!

Im expecting a little girl on April 16th too! xx


----------



## Maria+Cookie

Hi im 17 and due on the 3rd of May


----------



## mommyat18

I am 18 and my little boy is due May 12th!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Tasha18

My babys due 24th September so quite a while to go yet


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I'm due 8th Feb so that makes me 37+5


----------



## kelly2903

hi im 22 and due 6th march. and expecting a princess:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xxleannexx

Im due April 16th, seems to be coming round really quick!


----------



## TashaAndBump

xxleannexx said:


> Im due April 16th, seems to be coming round really quick!

I know what you mean! I'm due April 8th and feel lied to by all those people who told me that the last few months would drag and drag.... time seems to be whizzing by and I can't believe there are only 10 weeks to go!


----------



## vicky9207

I'm 15 and due on the 15th feb! nat long left ahhhh so scared lol . its a boy.


----------



## Xbryoni&bumpX

Im 19 and due on the 7 august, my sisters 18 and due on the 7 march but being induced this friday. good luck every1


----------



## AppleBlossom

due on 29th june =]


----------



## xkelly

im due May 9th, expecting a little boy, 

has anyone been told they were expecting a boy/girl and it was the other way?

my friend was told she was having a girl, she bought a pink pram and all pink clothes etc, when the baby was born she had a boy! 

xx


----------



## Serene123

7th August is my birthday! :D


----------



## Megan

16th feb! Although i was given the 11th, 12th and 15th beforehand! lol


----------



## kath-kakes

I'm 18 in 19days and i'm due June 26th 08!! First time mummy!


----------



## carmenR

Due October 18th :)


----------



## staceyp

im due start or june; is anyone in melbourne?

cheers 
stac


----------



## lfc_sarah

Im 19
Due 8th June 
Its a baby boy :)


----------



## yumm_ymummy

:dust::dust:hey!
im 16 and 15weeks pregnant


----------



## xjade_edenx

hiya i'm 16 and my little princess is due on the 12th of April CAN'T WAIT!!! :)


----------



## nikky0907

I'm due on October 8th and I'll be 19 on July 9th


----------



## maddiwatts19

_i'm 19 and im due 16th September,not 20 till November, so i will be a teen mummy! 
_


----------

